# crappie and stripers in blackwater



## reel-m-n (Jan 11, 2009)

new in the area, nice to meet everyone. can anyone point me in the right direction and bait for some crappie and striper fishing. thanks for any help


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. If you find out about the crappie please let me know.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

It is possible to catch crappie in our river systems around here but you are much better off heading to the Alabama River, near Camden Alabama. Stripers are normally caught in the early morning, late afternoon, or nightime hours in Blackwater and Yellow river. If I cannot find livemullet for bait then I will usually throw a suspended rattlin rogue, bango lure, or a zara spook. On calm mornings you can see them exploding on baits anywhere from Blackwater bridge in Milton all the way to the interstate bridge in bagdad.


----------

